# Mexican drug cartels vs ISIS



## Donald Polish

I propose this because of a recent information saying Isis has plans to invade America through Mexico.
Would they even care about Isis? Did someone else hear about this guileful plan of muslims?
How will it work?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Don't forget about the Adidas prayer rug left at the border.


----------



## TheOldSchool

ISIS vs. the Cartels!  Great question!

I would love it if we did something about the cartels!  Solve a drug problem AND an illegal immigration problem!  2 for 1!

But no nvm ignore me let's worry about a bunch of peasant lunatics on the complete other side of the planet.  Who knows they could detonate a dirty bomb, which has never existed before btw, in some desert on the other side of the world.  Yeah let's focus on that!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Donald Polish said:


> I propose this because of a recent information saying Isis has plans to invade America through Mexico.
> Would they even care about Isis? Did someone else hear about this guileful plan of muslims?
> How will it work?


why would the cartel want to help a group of people do something that will end up biting them in the ass and cost them millions?....like fuck with us?...


----------



## TheOldSchool

Harry Dresden said:


> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I propose this because of a recent information saying Isis has plans to invade America through Mexico.
> Would they even care about Isis? Did someone else hear about this guileful plan of muslims?
> How will it work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would the cartel want to help a group of people do something that will end up biting them in the ass and cost them millions?....like fuck with us?...
Click to expand...

So you're saying the cartels are a buffer because they're best interests are in protecting America?

Daaaaamn that should be the premise behind an HBO show!  I never thought of that


----------



## Luddly Neddite

TheOldSchool said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I propose this because of a recent information saying Isis has plans to invade America through Mexico.
> Would they even care about Isis? Did someone else hear about this guileful plan of muslims?
> How will it work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would the cartel want to help a group of people do something that will end up biting them in the ass and cost them millions?....like fuck with us?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying the cartels are a buffer because they're best interests are in protecting America?
> 
> Daaaaamn that should be the premise behind an HBO show!  I never thought of that
Click to expand...


----------



## Sonny Clark

Donald Polish said:


> I propose this because of a recent information saying Isis has plans to invade America through Mexico.
> Would they even care about Isis? Did someone else hear about this guileful plan of muslims?
> How will it work?


We can't stop either one. So, it becomes a moot point. How long have we been fighting the war on illegal drugs? How long have we been fighting terrorism in the Middle East? How many "unknowns" have already crossed our southern border? Who in Washington D.C. really gives a damn?


----------



## Nutz

Has there ever been a connection between Mexico and killer muslims?  

The true threat is to the North and the lousy canadians.  EVERY terrorist attack on American soil can be traced back to canada.   Fucking canada....land of nothing and killer muslims attacking the US.


----------



## Donald Polish

Harry Dresden said:


> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I propose this because of a recent information saying Isis has plans to invade America through Mexico.
> Would they even care about Isis? Did someone else hear about this guileful plan of muslims?
> How will it work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would the cartel want to help a group of people do something that will end up biting them in the ass and cost them millions?....like fuck with us?...
Click to expand...

The drug cartel own the drug trafficking business and do own some of the central American countries so I would say they are at least a bit richer than the ISIS. Moreover the cartels have been around way longer, have more money, better training and I honestly believe their more ruthless.

Cartels stomp with golden AK-47s


----------



## Menerva Lindsen

TheOldSchool said:


> ISIS vs. the Cartels!  Great question!
> 
> I would love it if we did something about the cartels!  Solve a drug problem AND an illegal immigration problem!  2 for 1!
> 
> But no nvm ignore me let's worry about a bunch of peasant lunatics on the complete other side of the planet.  Who knows they could detonate a dirty bomb, which has never existed before btw, in some desert on the other side of the world.  Yeah let's focus on that!


Cartels don't want ISIS interfering with their customers.
Cartels win.
Osama bin Laden's lackeys reportedly tried to recruit Columbian drug lords to poison cocaine heading to the states... They said "no fucking way"


----------



## TheOldSchool

Menerva Lindsen said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS vs. the Cartels!  Great question!
> 
> I would love it if we did something about the cartels!  Solve a drug problem AND an illegal immigration problem!  2 for 1!
> 
> But no nvm ignore me let's worry about a bunch of peasant lunatics on the complete other side of the planet.  Who knows they could detonate a dirty bomb, which has never existed before btw, in some desert on the other side of the world.  Yeah let's focus on that!
> 
> 
> 
> Cartels don't want ISIS interfering with their customers.
> Cartels win.
> Osama bin Laden's lackeys reportedly tried to recruit Columbian drug lords to poison cocaine heading to the states... They said "no fucking way"
Click to expand...

Oh really?  Any proof of that or is that whole thing you just wrote complete bullshit?


----------



## Harry Dresden

TheOldSchool said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I propose this because of a recent information saying Isis has plans to invade America through Mexico.
> Would they even care about Isis? Did someone else hear about this guileful plan of muslims?
> How will it work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would the cartel want to help a group of people do something that will end up biting them in the ass and cost them millions?....like fuck with us?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying the cartels are a buffer because they're best interests are in protecting America?
> 
> Daaaaamn that should be the premise behind an HBO show!  I never thought of that
Click to expand...


did not say they want to protect us....the drug trade here makes them a lot of money....why do something that would possibly kill your business?.....if Obama starts hitting their interests and people with drones down there....would it be worth it to them?....this President aint afraid to send in the drones to do a little payback....just saying....


----------



## hipeter924

The cartels exist because of America's prohibitive drug laws. 

You would think the government learned its lesson after alcohol prohibition, but no - same problem, different product.


----------



## Daniyel

You consider them as natural enemies when they do happen to have few things in common when in fact a mutual enemy is the best thing in common.


----------



## hipeter924

Daniyel said:


> You consider them as natural enemies when they do happen to have few things in common when in fact a mutual enemy is the best thing in common.


Ban consumable products like Tobacco, Alcohol, or Drugs, and there is sure to be a black market for it overnight.

All you can do is make some of it legal, restrict access, and maybe tax it. 

But obviously there is going to be some hardcore and extremely dangerous stuff, which you do have to go after - like methamphetamines, cocaine and heroin.


----------



## FA_Q2

Cartels vs ISIL?  What a silly propisition.  They are not in contension.

The reality is, though, that ISIL is not a matter of funding or firepower.  They are more like this:
Crazy and devoted.  That is why they are so damn hard to end - even for the planets most premiere military force.


----------



## ABikerSailor

In a contest between ISIL and the Mexican drug cartels?

The Mexican cartels win hands down.  Not only do they have the will to win, but they also have more weapons.

ISIL may be pretty extreme in beheading and burning people alive, but the cartels have been doing it a much longer time.


----------



## Politico

The cartels only care about money. If ISIS interfered with that they would chew those punks up and spit them out.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

TheOldSchool said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I propose this because of a recent information saying Isis has plans to invade America through Mexico.
> Would they even care about Isis? Did someone else hear about this guileful plan of muslims?
> How will it work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would the cartel want to help a group of people do something that will end up biting them in the ass and cost them millions?....like fuck with us?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying the cartels are a buffer because they're best interests are in protecting America?
> 
> Daaaaamn that should be the premise behind an HBO show!  I never thought of that
Click to expand...

 

Why would the cartel want to nuke, kill their customer base, or start stirring up major shit over here.  That wouldn't be good for their business.


----------



## AceRothstein

Nutz said:


> Has there ever been a connection between Mexico and killer muslims?


Didn't you hear?  Ebola infected ISIS fighters are going to come pouring over the border.  Any minute now.


----------



## Sonny Clark

AceRothstein said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has there ever been a connection between Mexico and killer muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you hear?  Ebola infected ISIS fighters are going to come pouring over the border.  Any minute now.
Click to expand...

Ah, they can't do that. Why? Because we spent $Billions of a fence to keep them out. We have a tall fence to protect our border.


----------



## Bill Angel

It's also been argued that Mexican drug cartels rank as organizations equal in barbarity to ISIL(ISIS), and the focus on ISIS is the result of Islamophobia. But I haven't seen any fact checking either supporting or refuting this analyst's assertions.
See Mexican drug cartels are worse than ISIL Al Jazeera America


----------



## Diomedes

Well first we need to know how Isis is gaining finance; kidnapping, drug sales, etc. Drug cartels from mexico on the other hand trade with these organizations/groups in drugs and money. Cartels need poppy plants for heroin and and Isis wants money and its a little bit simple . So they question is if they are already working together or if they have met on these issues and came up with a way to benefit both parties. 
Mexican drug cartels do a lot of drug trading to Europe and many other parts of the world. They may be well connected to these groups.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Donald Polish said:


> I propose this because of a recent information saying Isis has plans to invade America through Mexico.
> Would they even care about Isis? Did someone else hear about this guileful plan of muslims?
> How will it work?



Because of internet communications, anyone sympathetic to ISIS, or wishing to join them isn't going to have to go through international border checkpoints as they're already here in the US. Have more to worry about from our own citizens Muslim and non-Muslim alike than anyone crossing a border.


----------

